# Any chance of website feedback.....Please :o)



## ki_user (Apr 21, 2010)

Be as brutal as you need to be. I can take it...... I think. I made it myself, I use namo web editor, I know it's not as good as dreamweaver but I can find my way around it.

Digicase Photography, Bridgend based professional photographers


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 21, 2010)

On the about us page you need to add an s to covers, glamor gazette should have a period at the end since you are using punctuation elsewhere. I dont like the structure of that sentence at all its awkward like 2 incomplete sentences with a comma in between. Its no matter how big or small. You have not matter. The last sentence is awkward again and Im not sure but I think it might be inquiry rather than enquiry. I would rearrange the last sentence and the one with glamor gazette. This is just a matter of being consistent and sorry I picked up on the vocab stuff. It is looking good though.


----------



## ki_user (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. there is no need for the s as it is talking about the company, as in we cover. have taken the comma out and changed not to no. To enquire&#8217; means to request information/look into. From this comes the noun &#8216;a/the enquiry. Inquiry
This is favoured in English only when talking of investigations.

Thanks for taking the time to look and reply.


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks better, I still think that cover should be pluralized as you are talking about aspects plural and its not the final point of a sentence. I do see how it can go either way.  I like the other changes you made although you may want to include a they regularily appear in the glamor gazette for flow. You are right about the enquiry I see now that its interchangeable looking it up further. Some nice pics too. :thumbup: Love the pebble rock one.


----------

